# valve adjustment



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

My brute is ticking pretty good got about 500 miles on it how hard is a valve adjustment should i let a dealer do it anybody got any tips if I do it myself


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

not that hard at all get a service manual , and you should be able to get it


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

hey hows the new shop comin along


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.700v.com/

thats a website for kawasakis big bore sport quad the kfx 700. theres a how to section in there that has all kinds of stuff including valve adjustments. not sure if its the same as your 750 but it might make a decent cross reference. hope this helps


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bruteman said:


> hey hows the new shop comin along


 Gettin all my stuff together now thanks for askin:bigok:


----------

